# سرعة الخلاط اثناء تحضير بعض المنظفات؟



## حلويس (10 نوفمبر 2011)

أرجو ممن لديه الخبرة تزويدي بما يلي:

سرعة الخلاط اثناء تحضير المركبات التالية:

الصابون السائل
ملمع الزجاج
جل الأرضيات 

كم دورة بالدقيقة؟
و شكرا


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم 
الصابون السائل متوسط السرعة حتى تجنب حدوث رغوة
وملمع الزجاج لا تهم السرعة المهم تمام المزج
اما جل الارضيات فأعتقد 300 دورة


----------



## حلويس (12 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي ابو حمزة
بخصوص جل الأرضيات هل يتكون على شكل جل اثناء عملية الخلط أم بعد التعبئة في العبوات؟ 
اذا كان يتشكل أثناء الخلط و في الخلاط كيف يتم تفريغ الخلاط لعمل التعبئة حيث ان قوام الجل يكون ثقيلا!!
و شكرا


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (16 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم كل التركيبات يجب ان تاخذ شكلها النهائي قبل التعبئة 
وباين اخي انك حابب مجال المنظفات وحتفتح ورشة
انا بنصحك تباشر تجارب شخصية وباشر العمل والخبرة تجي شوي شوي
بس نصيحتي الك جرب بالاهل مو بالزبائن حتى ما تسيء لسمعة عملك 
وموفق لا تتردد باشر عمل


----------



## كيميائية مغتربة (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورين


----------

